

Why is subtracting these two times (in 1927) giving a strange result? - jor-el
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-subtracting-these-two-times-in-1927-giving-a-strange-result?newsletter=1&nlcode=13041%7c315c

======
hislaziness
I have seen this same point being posted on HN many times. Just a simple
search on 1927 gives the following results on the first page -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5537601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5537601)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2824973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2824973)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7427110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7427110)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5292612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5292612)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7366504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7366504)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7023598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7023598)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601633)

Is there any way to eliminate these reposts?

------
Sarkie
I could have bet on my grandmother that Skeet would be the one answering it.

------
greyfade
This is why we need to abolish DST. It's just a source of pain.

